# Bel Air Raceway



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I did a little landscaping.So much more to go.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Whoa-Sweet track & cave.Continue!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good Tom!!! Don't forget to water the grass daily for the first couple of weeks! :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What a track!!!!!

Loving the tunnels lmao!!!!!!! :dude:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome looking track Tom!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, that's an awesome looking Track, and other cool Goodies in your SlotCave as well :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nailed it Tom.*



tomhocars said:


> So much more to go.


Yeah, but it all starts by getting some colors down... the right colors. The rest is elementary. Goes faster than you think. You'll see... the more you get done, the better it looks, the better it looks, the more incentive to "finish"... or at least tell people it's finished.  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Tom,
It is looking really good. I can get a much better idea of the whole thing now that I see these pictures as opposed to the tiny images you showed me on your phone. I am still hoping to get the chance to come down and turn laps.

The layout has always been spectacular. The scenery just enhances the entire track.

Joe


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Joe.I still have a long way to go. Tom


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Cave*

Tom,
I give your Garage Man Cave Of the Year award. 1 on 1 cars on first floor & RC, Slots in Attic, Great Track & collection.
SJJ


----------

